# midwest camping



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

we are city people born and raised in chicago but i love going camping, rafting, and mountain biking we go up to michigan quite a bit and have gone out to virginia a couple of times. my girlfriend and molly has never been camping (poor girls have been stuck in this dirty city her whole life) and i really want to take her for her fall semester break does anyone have any great camping sites that allow dogs and that is rustic, i would like it to be more in the midwest region so i don't have to drive too far (hate being in a car)


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I was in Missouri at Kingdom City RV park in May and June this year and it was great. A mile off the interstate and total woods! There are some good RV parks around that area. Why not google camping withn dogs in the midwest or something. Good luck! I'm going camping soon with the kids myself. HAve fun.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Chain-o-lakes state park, about 1 hour north of you


----------

